# Is it possible to make VI Forum an app?



## CyberPunk (Dec 14, 2021)

Hi everyone, is it possible to open VI Forum as an app ? Not sure is this is more for the devs. But I think it will be fun.


----------



## artomatic (Dec 14, 2021)

There was an iOS paid app a couple of years ago that just disappeared.


----------



## KEM (Dec 14, 2021)

If you’re on an iPhone click the box with the up arrow at the bottom of the screen and then click “Add to Home Screen”, even though it’s not *technically* an app it will give the site its own app icon that will take you straight to the site


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 14, 2021)

As artomatic said, the site had an app years ago, but I dumped it. I agree it would be nice, but the "Benefit" versus "Work Involved" ratio wasn't worth it.


----------



## CyberPunk (Dec 14, 2021)

Mike Greene said:


> As artomatic said, the site had an app years ago, but I dumped it. I agree it would be nice, but the "Benefit" versus "Work Involved" ratio wasn't worth it.


Alright thanks


----------



## Pier (Dec 14, 2021)

KEM said:


> If you’re on an iPhone click the box with the up arrow at the bottom of the screen and then click “Add to Home Screen”, even though it’s not *technically* an app it will give the site its own app icon that will take you straight to the site


If OP only wants a shortcut this will do.

Apple has been improving support of PWAs on iOS, but these still are crippled compared to Android, macOS, and Windows. Eg: still no push notifications, background sync, etc.


----------



## KEM (Dec 14, 2021)

Pier said:


> If OP only wants a shortcut this will do.
> 
> Apple has been improving support of PWAs on iOS, but these still are crippled compared to Android, macOS, and Windows. Eg: still no push notifications, background sync, etc.



They need a puke emoji on here first, that way I’ll have an accurate way to describe my reaction when someone says Android


----------



## Pier (Dec 14, 2021)

KEM said:


> They need a puke emoji on here first, that way I’ll have an accurate way to describe my reaction when someone says Android


It's alright. You'll get over your tribalist fanboi Apple phase when you get a bit older.

(I was an Apple fanboi too back in my 20s)


----------



## RobbieGM (Dec 30, 2021)

They could just improve the web app. Which is already quite good in my opinion.


----------

